# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Rand Paul considering endorsing Thomas Massie!

## Jeremy

http://www.nola.com/newsflash/index....e1b6fe76af1025

Can someone post the text, I'm on my phone.




> *FRANKFORT, Ky. (AP) — Tea party congressional candidate Thomas Massie could get a public endorsement from his political confidant, U.S. Sen. Rand Paul, in Kentucky's crowded 4th District Republican primary race.
> 
> Paul's chief of staff, Doug Stafford, told The Associated Press on Tuesday that the Kentucky Republican wasn't pleased that incumbent U.S. Rep. Geoff Davis and former U.S. Sen. Jim Bunning endorsed state lawmaker Alecia Webb-Edgington for the job.
> 
> "Sen. Paul had decided to stay neutral in the primary in order to keep the playing field level for all the candidates," Stafford said. "But with others seeking to influence the race, Sen. Paul is now reconsidering his decision, and he'll be closely watching the race and how other people participate in it."
> 
> Several of Paul's political aides, including Stafford, have been assisting the Massie campaign. One of Paul's former field representatives, Ryan Hogan, is serving as Massie's campaign manager. And Paul's father, Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul, has endorsed Massie.
> 
> Webb-Edgington, a retired state police major and former head of the Kentucky Office of Homeland Security, scored endorsements from Davis and Bunning, two of northern Kentucky's best-known political figures, on Monday. Davis described her as "the very best person to take this job." Bunning called her "tough as nails."
> ...

----------


## MRoCkEd

Nice, Make your move, Rand.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

For the least shocking move.

This is like at the end of WWE when someone is talking about Stone Cold being a pussy and then.........

----------


## jmdrake



----------


## Sola_Fide

That's what I'm talking about!

----------


## Sola_Fide

...

----------


## Sola_Fide

What would be nice for Tom is the endorsement of some anti-abortion group, either local or national, to offset Moore's Kentucky Right To Life endorsement.

Even if a Christian leader locally or nationally would vouch for Thomas, it would help I think...

----------


## Pisces

> What would be nice for Tom is the endorsement of some anti-abortion group, either local or national, to offset Moore's Kentucky Right To Life endorsement.
> 
> Even if a Christian leader locally or nationally would vouch for Thomas, it would help I think...


Why didn't Thomas get this endorsement? Is it due to a misunderstanding that Thomas could clear up, or is Northern Kentucky Right to Life just playing favorites for some reason of their own?

----------


## brandon

> This guy thinks it all helps Moore for some reason:
> 
> 
> REMOVED


Don't link to that trolls blog. He's not an impartial reporter. He's on the Moore payroll and has created accounts here before to try and pump his articles as if they are actual objective journalism.

----------


## bluesc

> Why didn't Thomas get this endorsement? Is it due to a misunderstanding that Thomas could clear up, or is Northern Kentucky Right to Life just playing favorites for some reason of their own?


Generally speaking, anti-abortion groups' main concern is not abortion, but political influence and power.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Don't link to that trolls blog. He's not an impartial reporter. He's on the Moore payroll and has created accounts here before to try and pump his articles as if they are actual objective journalism.


My fault.  I recognize him now!  Had a brainfreeze there for a second

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Reminds me of what DeMint did

----------


## clint4liberty

We need the League of Property Owners, James Comer, Take Back Kentucky endorsement as well.  Rand Paul endorsement hopefully will occur in the next week.

----------


## Jeremy

> Why didn't Thomas get this endorsement? Is it due to a misunderstanding that Thomas could clear up, or is Northern Kentucky Right to Life just playing favorites for some reason of their own?


Gary Moore has been in politics for a while.  TM hasn't had a chance to show his pro-life credentials because he's only been in office for 1.5 years.  Also, NK Right to Life and Gary Moore are the same geographical location.  Kind of lame if you ask me...

----------


## Pisces

> Gary Moore has been in politics for a while.  TM hasn't had a chance to show his pro-life credentials because he's only been in office for 1.5 years.  Also, NK Right to Life and Gary Moore are the same geographical location.  Kind of lame if you ask me...


No kidding. Especially since Moore is implying that this endorsement means he is the only pro-life candidate in the race. This group should at least acknowledge that Massie is also a pro-life candidate, even if he is not their favorite.

----------


## Adrock

A Rand Paul endorsement on Thursday along with an email blast to his donor/supporter list would be perfect. This money bomb needs to be huge.

----------


## Aratus

Rand, don't dither!!!
JUST GOTV DO IT!!!
~in~it~to~win~it~

----------


## brandon

An endorsement now would go a long way towards fund raising, but an endorsement closer to the primary would go further towards getting votes.  It might be the best to endorse only a week or two before.  I'm just an armchair political strategist though, what do I know.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> An endorsement now would go a long way towards fund raising, but an endorsement closer to the primary would go further towards getting votes.  It might be the best to endorse only a week or two before.  I'm just an armchair political strategist though, what do I know.


I think you're right.

----------


## Owen Kellogg

> No kidding. Especially since Moore is implying that this endorsement means he is the only pro-life candidate in the race. This group should at least acknowledge that Massie is also a pro-life candidate, even if he is not their favorite.


Yep.  This situation is akin to the NRA endorsing Mitt Romney rather than Ron Paul.  Seriously - WTF?

Call me odd, but I've never voted for anyone based on endorsements.  I prefer to make decisions on my own.  Imagine that...

----------


## Cowlesy

excellent news!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> U.S. Sen. Rand Paul to visit Boone County.
> 
> The League of Kentucky Property Owners will host U.S. Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky., Monday at the Boone County Extension Office, 6028 Camp Ernst Road in Burlington. The reception begins at 5 p.m. and the program begins at 5:30 p.m. Lewis County Judge-executive and congressional candidate Thomas Massie will also give a speech at the event about property issues. The event is free, but online registration is encouraged, www.lokpo.ticketleap.com or call 859-835-3688.
> 
> Read the rest of this entry »



Oh yeah....

----------


## Sola_Fide

[FOOTNOTE][/FOOTNOTE]Rand praised, but stopped short of endorsing Thomas Monday





> U.S. Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky., covered many topics during his speech to the League of Kentucky Property Owners on Monday.
> 
> Paul talked about the rights of property owners, the Environmental Protection Agency, the Kentucky mussel and the Indiana bat.
> 
> The one thing that many in the crowd of about 100 anticipated from Paul, an endorsement in the Fourth District Congressional race, however, was not forthcoming.
> 
>  Follow NKY news on Twitter ... and on Facebook
> 
> Paul strongly praised Thomas Massie, but stopped short of endorsing the Lewis County Judge-executive as his choice to replace U.S. Rep. Geoff Davis, R-Hebron, who is not seeking re-election.
> ...

----------


## MRoCkEd

I hope Rand is just timing it for a strategic moment...

----------


## BamaFanNKy

There.Is.No.Point.Endorsing.Pre-Derby. 

No one is paying attention right now. I know some of the people in Northern Kentucky want things to move faster. These are the same volunteers who wanted Rand to move faster in his race. It's not a sprint, it's a marathon.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> There.Is.No.Point.Endorsing.Pre-Derby. 
> 
> No one is paying attention right now. I know some of the people in Northern Kentucky want things to move faster. These are the same volunteers who wanted Rand to move faster in his race. It's not a sprint, it's a marathon.


That is a good point, but in my own personal opinion, Rand will probably remain neutral like he did in the governor's race.  It will surprise me if Rand officially endorses actually.   There is the implicit endorsement anyway, and there is much of the Rand 2010 machine already behind Thomas.  

Mho...if Rand knew how many Tea Partiers he was ticking off by not endorsing, he would do it.  Mho

----------


## BamaFanNKy

If he endorses Thomas or in the Governor's race he will be looked upon to endorse in the race for McConnell's seat. It's a bad move.

----------


## Aratus

we must wait til the derby, too?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Massie: Rand Paul Needs Backup in Washington
> 
> by PHILLIP M. BAILEY on MAY 1, 2012
> 
> Lewis County Judge-Executive Thomas Massie is not disappointed that he didn’t receive Sen. Rand Paul’s official endorsement in the crowded Republic primary for Kentucky’s Fourth Congressional District race. But the small business owner is making his connection to the Senator well known.
> 
> The two attended a meeting of the League of Kentucky Property Owners on Monday, where Paul talked about property rights. It was expected Paul would give Massie the nod in order to blunt a pair of key endorsements state Rep. Alecia Webb-Edgington received last month.
> 
> Massie says the Senator has been very supportive of his bid thus far and voters know they share a Tea Party philosophy.
> ...



http://www.wfpl.org/2012/05/01/massi...in-washington/

----------


## JebSanderson

How could we get GOA and some pro-life groups to endorse? Maybe we should get a list of organizations to write too and someone provide a template to use that outlines Tom's positions?

----------


## Lishy

I'm sure Rand wants to endorse Massie. It's just that the timing is bad. I mean, how could he *not*!? Massie is almost too good to be true! The fact he is good enough at handling money to support himself rather than stealing it from the tax payer is enough a reason to like him!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Rand Paul Has Basically Endorsed Thomas Massie May 2nd, 2012 · No Comments
> 
> Rand Paul was in Elizabethtown this week where he gave a speech at the Rotary Club.
> 
> After his remarks, he took questions from the audience.
> 
> When Liberty Christ was asked, “Will you be making an endorsement in the 4th District Congressional race?” He responded that he generally doesn’t make endorsements.
> 
> And then he went on and on about how qualified Thomas Massie is, what a great Judge-Executive he is, what a great inventor with MIT he is, yadda yadda. He didn’t mention his opponents.
> ...


http://pageonekentucky.com/2012/05/0...thomas-massie/

----------


## Lishy

Come on. Anyone who supports Rand KNOWS he'd endorse Massie! We just need to get his name out more!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I am guessing that Rand is waiting to announce a bit closer to the election. Massie has been pulling in some good endorsements over the past few weeks, and you kind of want to spread them out so they get more attention.

----------


## anaconda

"Considering?"

----------

